# Nesco Dehydrator



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey All, I just bought a nesco FD-75PR online from wallmart, the stores near me did not have any.  Does anybody have this one or a nesco & can you please tell me how you like it.? 

 I paid 44.54 +3.12 for tax.. 47.66 Got free ship to my house, says delivery est arrival 
7-15--> 7-20...
..I am getting this so i can do fruit...

Any feed back would be appricated....Thanks in advance


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 10, 2010)

Is this the green and white dehydrator. I bought one from Grandeer Mtn and it works really good. But a picture would help not just me but the others here too.


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Jul 11, 2010)

Here is a link from Nesco`s web site...Dehydrator---> FD-75PR

http://www.nesco.com/category_449f7...43/product_425bff160394/session_b280dceac134/


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Jul 18, 2010)

ok, I`m getting it going, got it on thursaday..! cut up 10 bananas, no treatment on 3 racks.. also cut up a pint of strawberries coated with splenda..!! also have it set @ 140.. see ya in 6 hrs ....


----------



## werdwolf (Jul 18, 2010)

Waiting to see how this turns out.  I will have a bunch of venison and antelope this year and wondering if I should invest in a dehydrator.


----------



## buffalosmoke (Jul 19, 2010)

I have the same dehydrator. It works well, and I think it's a great unit for the price. We do a lot of herbs from the garden, and I've made jerky several time with it.

Dried bananas are a favorite of mine....looking forward to seeing how the strawberries turn out.


----------



## jak757 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have an older version of this unit.  It's about 7 years old.  I really like it.  I've dried fruit like you are, and lots of beef jerky.  It's actually been a year or so since i made jerky, but two weeks ago I pulled it out, made 2 batches, and it was great.  Gave some to friends and co-workers.  They raved.  I have another two batches marinating right now, first will go in the dehydrator tonight.

For the money, I think it's a great unit.


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok, The strawberry`s are great, done in 6 hrs.!
I think i could have let the bananas go a bit longer, took them out @ 6 hrs also..!..It was 1 am need to go to bed hadda be up @ 5am... next time lower the temp after 6 hrs on the bananas , let it go for a few more hrs...Ok enjoy the pics


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Jul 19, 2010)

The strawberry`s are awesome, couldn`t wait , ate most of them already!!


----------



## sqwib (Jul 19, 2010)

I have the same dehydrator and its a good product.

The only advice I have , is if you do jerky, do not use the temps they say in the book, it actually cooks the outside and makes it crunchy.


----------



## bravery (Oct 6, 2010)

So what temp would you recommend?

I don't even have a dehydrator yet... notice I said "yet"!!  My wife is going to kill me if I come home with one.  Maybe I can keep one at one of your houses!

I just thinking of dehydrating some fruit and making jerky (especially making jerky) would be really great!

Brad


----------



## sqwib (Oct 7, 2010)

The* MY* Nesco manual says 145° *(155°**) *but that cooks the meat and the outside gets crusty, if you are using Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] you can dry it at much lower temps. Remember you want to dry it, not cook it, I prefer 120° - 130°.
Try it both ways and draw your own conclusions


----------



## chef willie (Dec 31, 2010)

Just got a Nesco for Christmas to start making jerky. Manual says use 160 degrees. Now after seeing some of these posts I'm beginning to wonder if that's to hot. Did some apple rings as a test run and they came out OK. Getting ready to marinate the meat and start jerky in a day or so so will be interested to see some more input here on temps to use. Read somewhere on line about the higher temp is needed to kill bacteria. Lots of vids on You Tube making jerky with the Nesco if you're interested in that.


----------



## sqwib (Jan 3, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> Just got a Nesco for Christmas to start making jerky. Manual says use 160 degrees. Now after seeing some of these posts I'm beginning to wonder if that's to hot. Did some apple rings as a test run and they came out OK. Getting ready to marinate the meat and start jerky in a day or so so will be interested to see some more input here on temps to use. Read somewhere on line about the higher temp is needed to kill bacteria. Lots of vids on You Tube making jerky with the Nesco if you're interested in that.


Typo, sorry, My manual says 155°

Drying Meat

Meats should be dried at 155°F (68°C). Depending on how thick the meat is cut, how heavily the dryer is loaded, and the humidity, it will take from 4 to 15 hours to dry.

Their website says:

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>  </w:Compatibility>  <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ansi-language:#0400;mso-fareast-language:#0400;mso-bidi-language:#0400;}</style><![endif]

When making jerky from pork, chicken, or turkey, that is precooked or processed meat*. *Be sure to dry it at the highest temperature setting. After drying, heat it in your oven at a minimum temperature of 160°F (60°C) for at least 30 minutes as a precaution against risk of salmonella. When using raw pork, chicken, or turkey heat it in oven at minimum temperature of 160°F (60°C) for at least 30 minutes before dehydrating as a precaution against risk of salmonella. Be sure to dry it at the highest temperature setting.

However my point is, if you use cure, then you can dry it at a lower temperature for a better result, but then again this is my opinion.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 3, 2011)

I just made up three loads of snow goose jerky last weekend and we also made 6 racks of fruit roll ups. I need to use my dehydrator more often.


----------



## chef willie (Jan 5, 2011)

Sqwib, thx for the reply. Took your advice and used a lower temp of 125 and am really pleased with the result of my first batch. Took only 6.75 hours for even the thicker cuts of london broil. Have yet to find the TQ  (still looking) but found a jerky seasoning pack with a pack of cure included and used that for an overnight soak then used my marinade for another overnight soak. Probably could have taken out the smaller pieces eariler but they are still ok. Read that link of yours and found it very informative....thanks for posting all that info. Let the jerky sit overnight in a gallon baggie with a coupla papertowels to totally cool, again taking your advice. I did sample a piece last night with the GF and got a nod of approval. I even got Lab approval on it.....her 7 month old Lab pup snagged a piece off the kitchen counter and was gnawing away under the coffee table before I spotted him. Now I need to tweak the marinade to get it hotter for my personal taste...thinking of some added Siracha, Asian Chili Paste or Cayenne to bump up the heat. Thanks again for the info posted....


----------



## sqwib (Jan 5, 2011)

Glad it worked out for you, I may pull mine out because I wont be smoking for a while and need to fill my addiction.

I edited my post above as well.


----------



## chef willie (Jan 6, 2011)

Any pearls of wisdom out there for doing chicken jerky? Thinking 'tenders' would be the perfect size for this & I can get a bag fairly cheap at Costco. I'm assuming since it's chicken a cure is a must. Jerky marinade for beef work as well with chicken? Thanks in advance...


----------

